# How Hard Have You Been Banhammered?



## LazarusOwenhart (May 9, 2018)

So what communities have we all be banned from guys? What did you do that made you so toxic (intentionally or not) that you had to be banned from an entire community?

I got banned from AOL Dialup twice for being basically the biggest asshole in the chatrooms. A combination of being a 14 year old edgelord and a newfound ability to swing my dick around in a community of people who couldn't do anything back created a perfect storm of asshattery that got me banned. I straightened up when an AOL rep read some chat logs to my Mum who simultaneously found out what an asshole her son was AND what hardcore cybersex was all in one fascinating hour long phone call.

I also used to be a member of a 2edgy4U, now defunct forum called the Church Of The Mincing Machine which had all of 100 members. Because all the mods were English the place was more or less unsupervised from about midnight to ten AM and I, being drunk as fuck, thought it would be HILARIOUS to spend about three hours shitting up every single thread on the place with pictures linked from rotten.com. They were unamused.


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (May 9, 2018)

I got banned from Twitter once for trying to defend Selena Gomez from Justin Bieber fans when I was... 14, I'd say?

That's about it, really. I'm a stickler for the rules. Although I almost did get banned from DeviantART when I was 10 because it was obvious I was 10... somehow nobody ever reported me. Probably because I was a small group of artists' little sperg and they wanted to see me improve.


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (May 9, 2018)

I said "myspace is really slow today" in runescape and got a 3 day ban for advertising a website.


----------



## _blank_ (May 9, 2018)

Got myself banned IRL from living on campus back when I was in college. They thought I might've been a danger to myself and others so instead of handling the situation, they kicked me off campus so if I decided to kill myself hopefully I'd have the decency of not doing it on campus.

Otherwise, I got nada.


----------



## Tetra (May 9, 2018)

Back when you could say almost anything on twitter I ended up in a shitposting argument with someone where I purposefully picked the most outrageous position possible, it ended with people avoiding @ing me while talking about what I've said and eventually an entire sub community on twitter essentially blocked me.

I.e If you wanna talk with us, or about this thing; you need to block tetra.
I don't know if that counts as a ban as I wasn't banned from logging in but they did block me from being able to interact with that community with an artificial entrance rule.

I said something like "trans people should be locked up for their own good and maybe their suicide rates would go down"
mixed with some genuine and somewhat-popular opinions like "Speech should be enforced upon corporations and governments alike"

Either way, I guess I became to much of a nuisance for them.


----------



## IV 445 (May 9, 2018)

posting links to goatse on Neopets


----------



## OhGoy (May 9, 2018)

I played ROBLOX from around 10-14 years old... yeah, I know. It was free (mostly). Just so everyone knows I didn't spend any real money on it. Anyways, I started getting bored of it and wanted to _permanently _stop playing. So, my autistic 14-year old self devised a plan; I would pretend that I died IRL.

...it wasn't actually that crazy of a plan, to be frank (but still pretty autistic). Basically, I stayed logged out for a few days and when I finally logged back in, I changed my bio. It was something along the lines of "Hi, I'm a real life friend of [my ROBLOX username] and I have to tell you all something. The owner of this account is no longer alive," but longer and much more in-depth. I essentially banned myself from the site.

A few weeks later, I got bored. So, out of curiosity, I decided to check up on my account. And, lo' and behold, my account was *banned *(for real this time).

It went better than I could've possibly imagined...


----------



## Uncle Warren (May 9, 2018)

Been banned from numerous communities for pissing people off, or exploiting chinks in code.


----------



## Haramburger (May 9, 2018)

quietly ejected from a Star Wars Online: The Old Republic discord server because despite being friends with a guy in it and having tried launch, I refused to resubscribe and play that piece of shit & instead used it to to play Blizzard games with him.



Cuddly Pirate said:


> exploiting chinks in code.


----------



## vertexwindi (May 9, 2018)

I got banned from A&H for posting a one-word reply.

I deserved it.


----------



## Army Burger (May 9, 2018)

I think I've gotten tempbanned or least consistently warned from a web forum dedicated to a certain Nintendo series before. They were very overly sensitive there for some odd reason.


----------



## Okkervils (May 9, 2018)

When I was 16 I got banned from Twitter because I was pretending to be an old man who was being abused in a nursing home. Not sure why I did that. Probably :autism:


----------



## Red Hood (May 9, 2018)

I got kicked out of the Jazz Band in school for being a nuisance. I was a competent player (good enough to play 1st chair a few times), but was so rowdy and rambunctious I was asked to not come to practices again.

Also got banned from r/Bourbon for shit-talking Blantons and just decided to nuke my reddit after that.


----------



## WW 635 (May 9, 2018)

Twitter, Facebook, Google, Twitter, Facebook, Twitter, Twitter, Twitter, Twitter....
























Twitter


----------



## ulsterscotsman (May 9, 2018)

I was banned temporally from 4chan because I posted Chris's unclit on /pol/.


----------



## Ruin (May 9, 2018)

Perm ban from some Runescape forum years ago

Perm from Something Awful. 

Perm from Cracked's shitty forums.

Two? temps from here.


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (May 9, 2018)

One burner account on Twitter during the Wupaclypse. Twitter support apparently takes rap battle threats extremely serious.


----------



## skiddlez (May 9, 2018)

Been banned from hundreds, maybe even a thousand game servers for griefing/being a complete jackass.

Been banned from some boards on 4chan a few times for getting drunk and being about the worst poster imaginable.

I regret nothing, it was fun.


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (May 9, 2018)

Temp ban for one account from fool.com's message boards, back when they were actually active. Also perma ban for about nineteen socks. They had an upvote system and I tried to get cute.

An AOL alt account  deleted for some vaguely sexual name like BigBlackJohnson, though that wasn't it.

I used to waste my time on a bunch of vBulletin boards that I honestly don't remember if I got banned from or not. Possibly. Libertyforum.net (or com?), discussanything.com, debateanything.com, thephora.net,  stumbleinn.net. I'm not even sure any of them even exist any more.


----------



## TheClorax (May 9, 2018)




----------



## Corrugated Daffodils (May 9, 2018)

I got chat banned on Overwatch for saying "EZ" too much.


----------



## Tootsie Bear (May 9, 2018)

Years ago when I was a whiny teen goth, I was a member of Vampire Freaks. For those that don't know, you can rate members and also members can become moderators and they can see whoever rates them. Guess who was banned after rating a mod negatively? I was! Fucking asshole!


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (May 9, 2018)

Got banned from aol for talking about the plus’ of abortion in a pregnancy chat. 

Got a sock ps4 account banned for having the name ‘ChildPredatorJoe’.

Banned from various Christianity chat rooms for prasing Satan, saying that God was a pedophile, and Jesus liked to watch, and other fun things.

Banned from the elder scrolls forum for making fun of the devs by calling them first year interns, mocking the changes, and being a total asshole to anyone who would praise them just for kicks.


----------



## Lez (May 9, 2018)

One time, I got kicked from a chat automatically for saying 'basement' because it has 'semen' in the middle. It was a very child-friendly chatroom.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (May 9, 2018)

This is the first website I've ever had a "serious" account on. I got a tap from the banhammer for inviting a bunch of people (and a very specific account) into a conversation.


----------



## SpessCaptain (May 9, 2018)

I got banned on a Star Wars Discord group where I produced most of the main content, I was well received by members and then had the audacity to call out the staff for being morons for closing the site/discord because they didnt like _The Last Jedi. _Let's just say the closed earlier than they anticipated.


----------



## Bogs (May 9, 2018)

Currently banned from 4chan for posting Ellen Page's tits on /tv/


----------



## Slap47 (May 9, 2018)

Banned from Resetera, Facepunch and VGLan, all forums famous for having autistic moderators that would go on power trips. Also banned from various Steam groups and Discord servers I decided to participate in at a whim (eg, the transgender community steam group). 

Always for expressing the wrong opinion. Garry mod server bans for fucking with people are given though.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (May 9, 2018)

I'm boring and/or a goody two shoes who has never gotten into really serious trouble, but I did get a three-day ban from Newgrounds. Apparently posting "my soul hurts" on a Stu Pickles porn animation counts as "bullying."
I did get some accounts banned during the Great Neopets Shitstorm but I don't think that really counts since that's me deliberately being a tard.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (May 9, 2018)

I got banned from the general chat for spamming the emoji movie description


----------



## 8777BB5 (May 9, 2018)

A long time ago I decided to troll the Sodor Island Forums, which is where twenty and thirty something Thomas the Tank Enginefags go to praise their six wheeled blue savior. I was there for two years secretly trolling and seeing how mad I could make the idiots. A week after my second anniversary three things happened that got me the ban hammer: The first was me getting a strike for calling a picture of Percy kissing one of the My Little Ponies creepy, the second was for posting a picture of an HO scale model of Peter Sam surrounded by female nudists and the final strike was for me telling one of the mods that I thought Henry's Forest was a stupid episode.


----------



## Piss Clam (May 9, 2018)

Moderator at a Software Developer site. After a few years got tired of some of the BS and started shitposting (I was kind enough to say I'm done with moderating before I did that).

15 years later I'll still get banned on sight.

I don't usually register for sites so it's hard to get banned.


----------



## MacMasonry (May 9, 2018)

When I was 12 I got banned from DeviantArt for being 12, after I admitted I was 12 on a post from another user who also admitted they were 12 on DeviantArt
Also if your looking for some hardcore :autism:, look up 'adumm57' on DA. If that account still existed I could have a thread all about myself here


----------



## AnOminous (May 9, 2018)

I've copped a series of 72 hour bans on 4chan for various shitposting.  Banned from /pol/ and /leftypol/ on 8chan for more or less the same.  Mostly really minor shit.  I've collected a fair number of threadbans here for shitposting, including the coveted "You Are Not Dynastia" ban.  Also a couple temporary forum bans mainly for acting like a complete fucking idiot.

My favorite ban though was from FurryMUCK years ago because I ripped off the code for some vending machine they had in-game and turned it into a spambot that would either randomly spam "YIFF IN HELL FURFAGS," randomly move to other locations, or spam copies of itself that would then also do this.  They fixed this pretty quickly but not before it crashed the server.



McDenis09 said:


> When I was 12 I got banned from DeviantArt for being 12, after I admitted I was 12 on a post from another user who also admitted they were 12 on DeviantArt
> Also if your looking for some hardcore :autism:, look up 'adumm57' on DA. If that account still existed I could have a thread all about myself here



I used to post scumbag bait threads on 4chan sometimes where you would respond if the digits above you were the year you were born, then report anyone who was under 18.


----------



## jewelry investor (May 9, 2018)

Maybe a few source game servers. I'm a nice boy, I don't mess up on internet forums.


Corrugated Daffodils said:


> I got chat banned on Overwatch for saying "EZ" too much.


That's fucked up. The main reason I loved tf2 was because of the community, you could call each other faggots and micspam.


----------



## SomethingWittyandBadass (May 9, 2018)

I was banned so bad that they had to legitimately change their site's parameters and change around the forum policy to a wait time of 24 hours of checking the ip address for moderator approval. 

At first the ban was like 1-2 times, then I got stupid and tried to do the "I'll do a sockpuppet account!" and then that's what happened lol. And it was with some bullshit community about webcomics, and I had no social skills whatsoever.


----------



## James Howlett (May 9, 2018)

After a few bans from the Blizzard forums (specifically Overwatch, I was the guy who kept making threads asking for hats) I earned a lifetime ban after one user created a thread about how he was so stressed at the state of the game, it had led him to entertain the idea of suicidal thoughts.

I sympathized with them and offered a link to a website that provides a directory of states and practices that provide doctor assisted suicide in the U.S.

I was also a high level moderator of a gaming clan's site website where I waz banned for calling someone's wife "fat, but fuckable". The clan ran into legal trouble when they were accused of creating a Counter-strike drinking game without making a disclaimer that minors can't play.

I know I'm an asshat, but I'm still amazed that I'm repeatedly banned for literally my nicest/most empathetic posts online.l


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (May 9, 2018)

I got banned for pretending to be a Russian manager, who was going to reboot the band Whitesnake, of course, I was doing this on a transgender support forum for shits and giggles.


----------



## The Un-Clit (May 9, 2018)

Got my first ban at age 14 on a BBS (this was a long fucking time ago, clearly) when I quoted a Dead Milkmen song 'Stuart' in a message thread with 'But do you know what the queers are doing to the soil?'  The sysop was unamused, clearly didn't know the DM, and 'nuked' me (as we called it then) from the BBS.  Presumably for hate speech against homos.   I didn't really think to attribute the quote, hell I was 14.

I was subsequently banned from some other BBSs after that when I discovered how much fun pissing people off online can be. Eventually growing up and IRL stuff made me leave BBSs behind.

Later on, the Internet became a thing but I didn't get into it until 1998. I wanted to play the online MMO 'EverQuest' which required an Internet connection, so then I discovered #1 internet forums and #2 PvP servers, and their associated shitshow forums.    Natural inclination to troll led to massive PKing and then shit-talk on the forums, and I was banned from several, eventually all us assholes joined a single Sullon Zek (race-war PVP) server forum, hosted on EZboard, and as we stopped playing EQ, we elevated our trolling instead, eventually launching 'Jihads' against other EZboard communities, as EZboard was incredibly easy to hack at the time.

Long story short, I was IP and account-name banned from all of EZboard.  A pretty big thing in the early 2000s.


----------



## Burgers in the ass (May 9, 2018)

I have been kicked from about a thousand tf2 servers for spamming binds
I also got banned from a ttt gmod server for naming myself "nobody" and anyone who has spent over an hour playing ttt knows what this means.
Been banned from wrong planet too, and several steam forums, and several gmod server forums.


----------



## vertexwindi (May 10, 2018)

Bogs said:


> Currently banned from 4chan for posting Ellen Page's tits on /tv/


How were they able to tell it wasn't just a young boy's chest?


----------



## AnOminous (May 10, 2018)

Burgers in the ass said:


> Been banned from wrong planet too, and several steam forums, and several gmod server forums.



That's fucking impressive.  How the fuck do you get banned from wrong planet for being too autistic?

I got banned from one steam forum for calling someone a filthy, dirty Jew.


----------



## William (May 10, 2018)

The worst I ever got was just getting a week tempban on another forum for acting like an autistic cunt when I was like 13.


----------



## Diabeetus (May 10, 2018)

This is a real :autism: story, but whatever.

I was banhammered from an app called "Taylor Swift: The Swift Life™" (yes, the trademark sign is in the name).

It's an echo chamber for Taylor Swift fans to post up all kinds of stupid and gay shit. I made an account for late night shitposting. The admins didn't like that I was posting memes and commenting dumb stuff, so I was banned within a couple hours for "bullying and harassment".

Also, I had @souljaboy as my handle for like thirty minutes. When I refreshed the app after taking a break, it was changed to a bunch of gibberish. I am not joking.


----------



## Disgruntled Pupper (May 10, 2018)

One time I was on my phone trying to post on I think /an/ when I was informed that I had been permanently banned for posting CP on  /mlp/

The message itself was surreal enough, but knowing there's some 4chan shitposter who actually posted child porn on the fucking my little pony board in my relatively small hometown haunts me to this day.


----------



## Burgers in the ass (May 10, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> That's fucking impressive.  How the fuck do you get banned from wrong planet for being too autistic?
> 
> I got banned from one steam forum for calling someone a filthy, dirty Jew.


Autists don't handle the word re.tarded very well, and I made some false reports.
Took a whole day to get banned because the admins they have don't show up too much.


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (May 10, 2018)

I've never been banned anywhere. Never been one to rock the boat. I prefer to lay low most of the time.


----------



## AnOminous (May 10, 2018)

Disgruntled Pupper said:


> One time I was on my phone trying to post on I think /an/ when I was informed that I had been permanently banned for posting CP on  /mlp/
> 
> The message itself was surreal enough, but knowing there's some 4chan shitposter who actually posted child porn on the fucking my little pony board in my relatively small hometown haunts me to this day.



One of these was my weirder bans.  I got a ban message from 4chan for being a camwhore.  I am not a camwhore.

However, I ran the wireless router for a place I lived and it served the floor above and below (or at least it did before the idiots upstairs could not control their porn torrenting bandwidth and needed to go pay for their own Internet).

I'm pretty sure I knew who the chick was and was very disappointed that I couldn't find any of the material in question because she was hot as hell and fuck anyone who got her banned.


----------



## Thelostcup (May 10, 2018)

I joined Gaiaonline when I was around 14 purely for the flash games and then started shitposting on their forums.  A few months in, they had migrated to new forum software which let you exploit a ton of glitches.  I found a glitch that let me use any size I wanted, then went into an AMA with the admins of the website and posted in size 9001 font in the first  page of the thread.  Because this was 2006, it made hundreds of people's computers either crash or slow to a crawl and I was banned in an instant.


----------



## JustStopDude (May 10, 2018)

I am not allowed back to Australia...at least I cannot get work visa and I do not travel unless it is to get paid.


----------



## The Un-Clit (May 10, 2018)

JustStopDude said:


> I am not allowed back to Australia...at least I cannot get work visa and I do not travel unless it is to get paid.



Okay, you can NOT simply leave something like that hanging there.    DEETS man!


----------



## Unpleasant (May 10, 2018)

A million years ago I was a moderator on &Totse, if anyone remembers that. It was a reasonably entertaining forum back in those halcyon days when web 1.0 was dying out. I shared some posts from the super sekrit mod forum in spurious generalities (their general forum) when I was on mod rotation there. I honestly don't even remember what they were about, I was in the sixth grade or something and somehow an above average grasp of the English language was enough to be made a mod on a forum of what I imagine was mostly stoners, kids who read the anarchist cookbook and tried to make grenades out of tennisballs and matchstick heads, and 133t haxxors who were trying to pass off ancient tips and tricks for mostly obsolete telephone systems as hot stuff for the modern hacker. It was a fun place though and I think it died not terribly long after that.

That's pretty much it, I'm a boring guy.


----------



## Bogs (May 10, 2018)

vertexwindi said:


> How were they able to tell it wasn't just a young boy's chest?


This is the hacker that gave us the fappening. He has the facts at hand.


----------



## JustStopDude (May 10, 2018)

The Un-Clit said:


> DEETS man!



It is not interesting. I had 90 day visa because customer did not do required work to secure me long term visa. So I must fill out forms for longer visa. The questions are stupid and I flag as terrorist or something. 

Some of the questions were 

"Have you ever been a member of a military or paramilitary organization"

"Have you had firearm training"

"Have you had been part of a group or organization with access to weapons of mass destruction"

I had to say yes to these things so my visa is denied. This cause many problems because I must leave and there are not many ports in Australia and there are only two companies that run them so I am effectively blacklisted from country.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 10, 2018)

Temp-banned on /r9k/ still don't know why. Perma banned on 8chan /v/ a while back.


Ass eating cunt said:


> I got banned from the general chat for spamming the emoji movie description


Oh yeah I remember that.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (May 10, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Temp-banned on /r9k/ still don't know why.
> 
> Oh I remember that.


Worth it


----------



## DumbDosh (May 10, 2018)

I got banned for scamming people on runescape a lot in like middle school, just the usual "ok, ill glitch your items, now log off and log back in" and then you run off and when they pm you again you go "idk what you're talking about, you got the wrong guy" that game got boring so that was the best way to have fun with it.

I also got banned on some app where you could post secrets but chat with people for making fun of guys in polyamory relationships who were getting cucked and for making fun of old creeps.


----------



## Jozef (May 11, 2018)

In the mid 2000s, I got banned from a small Myspace-like site numerous times for being abusive and saying offensive things in the forums. It started off with one innocent comment and a person who was extremely easily offended, and then I just kept trolling it for fun. Because of me, they did things like add a swear filter, a prominent report button, and Reddit-like "upvotes" and "downvotes" to posts and comments, with a setting to hide posts that dropped into the negative numbers. I went through multiple accounts until they IP banned me from creating a new one, so I made a bunch of accounts on a friend's computer and then log in with them at home.  The site is no longer active, and the last time I went there it was a ghost town.

I've been banned from Yahoo Answers countless times for trolling there too, but who honestly hasn't?


----------



## AnOminous (May 11, 2018)

JustStopDude said:


> It is not interesting. I had 90 day visa because customer did not do required work to secure me long term visa. So I must fill out forms for longer visa. The questions are stupid and I flag as terrorist or something.
> 
> Some of the questions were
> 
> ...



This is pretty fucked.  Any American who wouldn't have to answer yes to most of these questions is barely even an American.


----------



## Male (May 11, 2018)

Well let's see there's the time I got banned for telling Huntin' Slash that Applecat wasn't the prettiest ween.
and then there was that other time I got banned for telling Huntin' Slash that Commando is an overrated B movie.
and then there was that other _other_ time I got banned for telling Huntin' Slash that I organized Vince Vaughn to visit him on his birthday.


----------



## The Un-Clit (May 11, 2018)

JustStopDude said:


> It is not interesting. I had 90 day visa because customer did not do required work to secure me long term visa. So I must fill out forms for longer visa. The questions are stupid and I flag as terrorist or something.
> 
> Some of the questions were
> 
> ...



That's fuckin' throwed, bro. Jesus tits, the only term that makes me shudder more then 'social justice warrior' is 'weapons of mass destruction.'  Seriously. All the irony of that term drained out by the mid 2000s, leaving only mental pain and retardation behind.

And of course you can't really safely lie on the visa app, or if they do deeply fact-check you you're extra fucked.  

You really should still be able to appeal that and say "hey, I have legit reasons for saying yes to those questions, here they are. I do not look like or have a religion or ideology of a terrorist and I am not a goddamn terrorist."  

But that's expecting sanity in the world post-911, which is pretty fucking stupid.


----------



## Dysnomia (May 11, 2018)

I was never banned from any site myself as I was always a good little egg. But I once emailed CJayC on GameFAQs and begged him to unban someone because I missed messing with him. This was the same person who got me modded for flaming because I posted that he lived in a dumpster in the back of McDonald's. This was one of four moderations I'd receive.

I have since learned to be at peace with my past :autism:.

One was for talking about Aeris dying with no spoiler warning. This was like a decade after the game was released. I think that's a little harsh. But there was always a zero tolerance policy for spoilers with no warning. I heard it even counts for saying Darth Vader is Luke's father. It even counts for saying Zack dies at the end of that PSP game. Crisis Core? Even though the game is about the events leading up to him dying. Did people think he actually wouldn't die? Maybe it's for people that never played Final Fantasy 7. 

One moderation was for something so stupid I can't even remember what the hell it was. But everyone thought it was ridiculous at the time. I didn't contest it. There's no point in contesting moderations on GameFAQs.

And the last one was for talking about twitards. I wasn't even aiming it at anyone. But I momentarily forgot that retard isn't allowed and while twitard wasn't a word that gave you an autoflag warning before posting I should have realised it would cause a problem. I think it was on the DS board.

Also, I had a friend who was banned for referring to the mods as Nazis. He also was one of the many who made fun of CJayC's girlfriend and that also contributed.

I'm super careful now. I'm probably way too paranoid as I see people cause all kinds of ruckus and never get banned. But sometimes you just get really unlucky. Never trust GameFAQs mods.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (May 11, 2018)

Thelostcup said:


> I joined Gaiaonline when I was around 14 purely for the flash games and then started shitposting on their forums.  A few months in, they had migrated to new forum software which let you exploit a ton of glitches.  I found a glitch that let me use any size I wanted, then went into an AMA with the admins of the website and posted in size 9001 font in the first  page of the thread.  Because this was 2006, it made hundreds of people's computers either crash or slow to a crawl and I was banned in an instant.


Christ one of my exes coerced me into joining that weeaboo shitstorm moneypit. How the fuck I didn't get banned I don't know.


----------



## Jeff Heaney (May 11, 2018)

vertexwindi said:


> How were they able to tell it wasn't just a young boy's chest?



Because your average 4channer has watched more than enough CP to tell the difference.


----------



## ___- (May 11, 2018)

A lot.
Just a lot.
I'm better now though.


----------



## Slap47 (May 11, 2018)

I just remembered a Facepunch ban. It was over ratings of all things.

Kept giving some dumb guy dumb ratings on his political posts because he was dumb. Apparently that counts as cyberbullying. 



AnOminous said:


> This is pretty fucked.  Any American who wouldn't have to answer yes to most of these questions is barely even an American.



Australia will probably close its border to America soon.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (May 11, 2018)

banned from the beauty parlor for revealing that I've been having an affair with pixyteri
can't make threads in disco anymore because I'm the only person here who cares about snoopy and clover being fed chicken noodle soup


----------



## AnOminous (May 11, 2018)

Dysnomia said:


> I was never banned from any site myself as I was always a good little egg.



Fucking pussy.


----------



## JustStopDude (May 12, 2018)

The Un-Clit said:


> You really should still be able to appeal that and say "hey, I have legit reasons for saying yes to those questions, here they are. I do not look like or have a religion or ideology of a terrorist and I am not a goddamn terrorist."



It is no big deal to me. I detested working in Australia. Pay is shit compared to living cost, local work force is terrible, and the regulations are moronic.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (May 12, 2018)

Apoth42 said:


> Kept giving some dumb guy dumb ratings on his political posts because he was dumb. Apparently that counts as cyberbullying.



Christ can you imagine if we had that rule here? We'd have no fucking members.


----------



## Hui (May 12, 2018)

I think I've only been banned from gaf and kiwi farms hopefully!


----------



## polonium (May 12, 2018)

Been banned off twitter plenty of times for the crime of Hatefacts.
Got banned off second life so many times for griefing. Making cages that throw people miles into the air, a replica of the moon to roll down hills at people, a cube that played mumbly brazillian music super loud and stuck to people's heads, particle storms of dicks that crashed servers.. the list goes on. Second life was sublime because it was populated with thin-skinned sperges and allowed coding. If you wanted to see the tism, that was the place to do it.


----------



## The Un-Clit (May 12, 2018)

polonium said:


> Been banned off twitter plenty of times for the crime of Hatefacts.
> Got banned off second life so many times for griefing. Making cages that throw people miles into the air, a replica of the moon to roll down hills at people, a cube that played mumbly brazillian music super loud and stuck to people's heads, particle storms of dicks that crashed servers.. the list goes on. Second life was sublime because it was populated with thin-skinned sperges and allowed coding. If you wanted to see the tism, that was the place to do it.



QFT.   I've seen some of the best griefing of all time done in Second Life. The fact that you could directly code and manipulate the world ala The Matrix (movies, not games) allowed outlandish shit like the flying dickstorms and even more distracting events to happen being combined with a userbase HEAVILY made up of special snowflakes, incels, speds, furries and other potential LOLcows who were unbelievebly butthurt whenever their hugboxes were compromised made it the best MMO to harvest lulz in.  

I just hated the entire game and interface too much to learn enough about it to actively join in, and by that time Everquest was nearly dead and WoW's PVPing allowed very little opportunity to raise hell, unless you were the genius who figured out how to catch a level-60 transmittable plague and bring it to the level 1-10 newbie fields where it was transmitted like wildfire, killing noobs in 1 round and leaving infected corpses everywhere, spreading the plague server-wide.


----------



## Piss Clam (May 12, 2018)

JustStopDude said:


> It is not interesting. I had 90 day visa because customer did not do required work to secure me long term visa. So I must fill out forms for longer visa. The questions are stupid and I flag as terrorist or something.
> 
> Some of the questions were
> 
> ...



Don't feel bad, the Peace Corps asked more intrusive questions than any three letter agency asked me.

Except for the whole communist thing, I don't think they asked me that.


----------



## The Un-Clit (May 13, 2018)

Piss Clam said:


> Don't feel bad, the Peace Corps asked more intrusive questions than any three letter agency asked me.
> 
> Except for the whole communist thing, I don't think they asked me that.



No one cares about communists anymore. Hell even the communists don't care about communists any more. The last 'communist' power in the world (China) is really a capitalist 1-party dictatorship now. 

Even Cuba's barely communist any more, and if the US would let go of the hot nut they have for that Island and re-open trade, it would probably become a more capitalistic nation then it ever was pre-Castro under Batista.


----------



## エボラちゃん (May 15, 2018)

Here's my modest ban collection. 
Aside from that, I used to waste time on twitch watching Hearthstone streams. 
Forsen banned me from his plug.dj when I played the Sanic song during one of his stream and Hafu banned me because she's an attention whore that gets triggered when you call her Huffer.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (May 15, 2018)

As a kid I also got banned from AOL for being an edgelord. My parents were pissed.

As an adult, I got banned from Cam4 because I made a username of Hank Hill and talked about the benefits of propane, and  I got banned from WrongPlanet because they didn't appreciate Hulkamania and the demandments of Hulkamania

Yes I sometimes had too much free time on my hands


----------



## Gus (May 15, 2018)

I got banned from the HipForums because a chat moderator disliked me. I sent an appeal a few months later, and they let me back. I found out that the mod who banned me was kicked out for abuse of power during my absence.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (May 15, 2018)

Bungie forum because I didn't fall in line with the mods sass back in 2006.

If I'm paying for a service while having to compromise with my shitty internet, of course I'm going to regularly report people fucking with others connections like Halo 2 is known for. I didn't (help) pay for Xbox Live so I couldn't help make the experience better by giving feedback, I told them the equivalent of "lol do your job instead of telling me to do mine".


----------

